# DoDo Supernatural Clay Bar



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Three bars of clay totaling 240g, individually wrapped.

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*

Supernatural Clay Bar

_As much as we love our Paint Putty, one of our suppliers suggested we try their triple bar clay. This is packaged like bright orange processed cheese, in between two bits of plastic. The idea is that you can tear off a smaller bit more easily and put it back into the wrapping when you've finished. You also get a little bit more in the case. 240g compared to 200g. Anyway, it's a mild to medium grade clay that's quite a versatile performer and its light colouring shows up the dirt really nicely - so you know when to chuck it. For legal reasons, this clay isn't for sale in the USA and we will deny any knowledge of its existence if you try and smuggle some across the border, hidden inside a huge brick of drugs._

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*

My wifes car.

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

First impression was just how heavy the three bars are all together, and after opening, how thick each bar is. The bars come in a case which is nice and rigid and with a good, working, click shut mechanism. This is a pet hate of mine with some other brands as the case is flimsy and the lid won't shut properly. The bars are bagged together and also individually wrapped with a sheet of plastic on the top and bottom of each bar, this doesn't cause any problems and I only mention it as to save confusion if anyone receives theirs and was expecting separately encased bars.




























I used the following amount on my wifes car which has last been clayed back in May. I was very impressed with how malleable the clay was out of the box, and I was doubly impressed with how it maintained its consistency once it had been out in the cold for a while and been introduced to a very chilly car bonnet.










Using a weak mix of megs hyperwash as lube, it glided well and I could hear the tell tale sign of contaminants being evicted. The amount I used was easy enough to do the bonnet and front wings and it was still easy to fold over after a few uses.










From the bonnet...










*WHY SHOULD YOU BUY IT?*

I got on with this clay swimmingly. It was very easy to use, folded easily even on a chilly December day, and it lifted the contaminants quickly and easily. DoDo have even had the sense to put a warning that claying can cause marring on there. Prices vary on line from £14.95-£17.95, it maybe cheaper or more expensive elsewhere but i'm not scouring the web.:lol: Now this sounds a lot but (and this is a big but) for three substantial bars of a high performing clay that would easily do about 6 large saloon cars (depending on the state of them, it's just a guestimate ) I'd say it's pretty good value for money.

thanks to Dom at DoDo for supplying the samples. :thumb:

http://www.dodojuice.com/preparation-stage-accessories.html


----------

